# [risolto] gdm bloccato e X non si avvia con utente normale

## pingoo

Dovendo portare il notebook in assistenza mi son creato lo "stage4" che al ritorno ho utilizzato per l'installazione. Stavolta però qualcosa sembra essere andata storta, gdm si avvia ma visualizza solo il cursore occupato, mentre se provo ad avviare X da utente normale ottengo:

```
xauth: file /home/<user>/.serverauth.20440 does not exist

Fatal server error: cannot move old file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.1.log.old"

(EE) 
```

 Con root invece X parte regolarmente. Qualche info considerando anche che prima della reinstallazione tutto funzionava normalmente:

```
 $ groups <user>

wheel audio video usb users plugdev <user>
```

```
# mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)    << no nosuid

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=494669,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=494669,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

/dev/sda7 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

/dev/sda5 on /root/TMP type ext4 (rw)
```

```
 $ cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda6               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               /home           ext4            noatime         0 1

proc        /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

shm         /dev/shm     devtmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0 

```

Avete qualche idea su cosa fare/controllare?Last edited by pingoo on Wed Jun 05, 2013 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doom555

Mi vien da pensare che possa trattarsi di qualche problema di permessi, non sono stati correttamente preservati durante la creazione dello stage4 o durante il suo ripristino.

Me lo fa credere questa riga:

```
Fatal server error: cannot move old file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.1.log.old" 
```

----------

## Onip

io controllerei permessi e anche corrispondenza tra groups e i vari groups id

a me è capitato che i gruppi games e printers (e magari altri di cui non mi sono mai accorto) in un pc e nell'installazione clonata (via stage4) da questo differissero, causando assegnazioni balorde di permessi ai file.

----------

## pingoo

Sì, deve essere un qualche tipo di permesso. Ho dato un'occhiata a /etc/group e mi pare a posto

```
 /etc/group

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

audio:x:18:pulse,<mio_utente>

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

cdrom:x:19:

cdrw:x:80:

colord:x:248:

console:x:17:

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

<mio_utente>:x:1000:

disk:x:6:root,adm

floppy:x:11:root

gdm:x:103:

kdm:x:996:

kmem:x:9:

kvm:x:999:

lpadmin:x:106:

lp:x:7:lp

mail:x:12:

man:x:15:

mem:x:8:

messagebus:x:249:

news:x:13:news

nobody:x:65534:

nogroup:x:65533:

plugdev:x:247:<mio_utente>

polkitd:x:997:

portage:x:250:portage

postmaster:x:102:

pulse-access:x:105:

pulse:x:104:

root:x:0:root

sshd:x:22:

ssmtp:x:101:

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

tape:x:26:root

tty:x:5:

usb:x:85:<mio_utente>

users:x:100:<mio_utente>

utmp:x:406:

uucp:x:14:uucp

vboxusers:x:998:

video:x:27:root,gdm,<mio_utente>

wheel:x:10:root,<mio_utente>

```

 e grpck termina senza alcun messaggio. Anche in /etc/passwd non noto nulla ma non saprei:

```
/etc/passwd

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

colord:x:102:248:added by portage for colord:/var/lib/colord:/sbin/nologin

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

<mio_utente>:x:1000:1000::/home/<mio_utente>:/bin/bash

gdm:x:104:103:added by portage for gdm:/var/lib/gdm:/sbin/nologin

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

kdm:x:106:996:added by portage for kdm:/var/lib/kdm:/sbin/nologin

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

mail:x:8:12:added by portage for mailbase:/var/spool/mail:/sbin/nologin

man:x:13:15:added by portage for man:/usr/share/man:/sbin/nologin

messagebus:x:101:249:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

news:x:9:13:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/var/empty:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

polkitd:x:105:997:added by portage for polkit:/var/lib/polkit-1:/sbin/nologin

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:102:added by portage for mailbase:/var/spool/mail:/sbin/nologin

pulse:x:103:104:added by portage for pulseaudio:/var/run/pulse:/sbin/nologin

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/false

```

EDIT: non facendocela più senza gentoo, mi sono messo a ricompilare diversi pacchetti, in particolare il problema si è risolto dopo che ho rimosso polkit e ricompilato di revdep-rebuild e ricompilando xinit. Grazie

----------

